# Michigan 2014



## Kit Clement (May 3, 2014)

CUSA Link
WCA Link

Date: July 12-13, 2014
Venue: University of Michigan (Two different venues for the two days, see the "Travel" tab on the CUSA site for more info)
Address: Ann Arbor, MI 48109
Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/michigan2014/index.php
Organizer: James Hildreth
Delegate: Kit Clement
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, OH, BLD, FMC (mean), Sq-1, Pyra, Clock, Skewb
Tentative Events: 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD (one will be chosen based on popularity in registration by June 25th)

FAQs:

1. What's the cost?

The competition will be essentially free of charge. We ask you to pay a $10 deposit via PayPal in order to reserve your spot so that we can make an accurate schedule and ensure that our registration is accurate. We will give your $10 back when you come to the competition, but no refunds for those who do not show up.

2. Why is this competition free, but the one in May not free?

This is a result of good relationships built with the UMich Event Services from the past year. We can now reserve rooms cheaper, but to receive this rate, we cannot charge a registration fee. We went with this option to keep more money in cubers' pockets and less in the university's, but there are still some costs with holding this competition. Thus, if you would like to donate your deposit or a part of it, we would greatly appreciate it, but we will gladly give it back to anyone who wants it back.

3. What restrictions are there on events?

Those looking to do an FMC mean of 3 cannot compete in square-1 - this is a result of attempt 3 running at the same time. You can still do FMC attempts 1 and/or 2 along with square-1. Also, if you are doing FMC and 5x5/7x7, be sure to be on time at 9am Sunday morning, as these events will be running partially alongside the second attempt.

4. How are the big BLD events working?

We have them listed as potential events as a way of collecting votes for the most popular one. We will decide which one to run on Wednesday, June 25th based on which event has the most popular registration. This should allow those doing big BLD to practice that event specifically. If you would like to do some more than others, just register for your favorite big BLD event, and then leave a comment if you would still do other BLD events if they were chosen.

5. Why are we not doing _____?

6x6 - It's been done at Tree Town, Leaf Town, and Holy Toledo the past year, I think we can give this event a rest for a while.

Mega - Going to be done at MMM, was also done at Toronto and Dixon, which covers many of our potential competitors to the east and west. It's also a relatively long event, and frees up time for multiple rounds of other events.

Feet - Done at Toledo, lolfeet.

BigBLD - Going to be chosen by popular vote, so if yours doesn't get picked, blame everyone else.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 3, 2014)

TWO DAYS HOLY CRAP I LOVE YOU KIT!!!!! 

EDIT: owait, james hildreth is organizing! Thanks James!!!!


----------



## Anthony (May 3, 2014)

I might be able to take a quick trip. We'll see.


----------



## kcl (May 3, 2014)

Either somebody is trying to drag me here or I'm just very lucky..

It's 10 hours away from me. Looks like I'm finding a way to drive 10 hours


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2014)

I don't think I can handle the awesomeness of this competition.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's 10 hours away from me. Looks like I'm finding a way to drive 10 hours



It's 45 minutes away from me. Looks like I'm finding a way to drive 45 minutes


----------



## Nihahhat (May 3, 2014)

Very slim chance of making this one. I might be able to come for one day, if I'm lucky.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 3, 2014)

Any interested in sharing a hotel room for just Friday night?


----------



## Blake4512 (May 3, 2014)

I love the abundance of Ann Arbor comps. <3


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 3, 2014)

Fantastic. I'm busy that day...


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Fantastic. I'm busy that day...



Busy organizing the competition?


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> TWO DAYS HOLY CRAP I LOVE YOU KIT!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: owait, james hildreth is organizing! Thanks James!!!!



Thank Kit, I was going to host one about this time but my venue refused to cooperate with me, so Kit asked me if I wanted to help host a 2-day



Anthony said:


> I might be able to take a quick trip. We'll see.



I hope you can make it! It feels like forever since we've seen you. In person that is.



Sa967St said:


> Busy organizing the competition?



Way to ruin the fun Sarah.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 22, 2014)

What hotels are you guys staying at? I am looking for one that people will be at so we can meet up and such.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 24, 2014)

Just a reminder to everyone looking to compete in the BigBLD events, you must register (vote) by Wednesday when we announce the event that will be held


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 26, 2014)

BigBLD events have been chosen! Due to the low number of competitors we have decided to hold both MBLD and 5BLD.
However:
1) Competitors must choose to compete in only one event
2) Both events will be best of three, but with a one hour combined cutoff


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 27, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> BigBLD events have been chosen! Due to the low number of competitors we have decided to hold both MBLD and 5BLD.
> However:
> 1) Competitors must choose to compete in only one event
> 2) Both events will be best of three, but with a one hour combined cutoff



ZOMG MIKE AND COREY, I LOVE YOU GUYS LIKE NO OTHER PERSON HAS EVER LOVED YOU BEFORE! <3


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 27, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> ZOMG MIKE AND COREY, I LOVE YOU GUYS LIKE NO OTHER PERSON HAS EVER LOVED YOU BEFORE! <3



I think Mike's wife might argue against this...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 28, 2014)

YAYYYYYY~! My first 'muriken(!) competition


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> BigBLD events have been chosen! Due to the low number of competitors we have decided to hold both MBLD and 5BLD.
> However:
> 1) Competitors must choose to compete in only one event
> 2) Both events will be best of three, but with a one hour combined cutoff



So, if I do 5BLD and I get a 45 minute solve, could I do another one and go past an hour if I wasnt at an hour before the attempt?


----------



## Skullush (Jun 28, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> ZOMG MIKE AND COREY, I LOVE YOU GUYS LIKE NO OTHER PERSON HAS EVER LOVED YOU BEFORE! <3



Yeah I wanted to do 5bld idk why :^)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So, if I do 5BLD and I get a 45 minute solve, could I do another one and go past an hour if I wasnt at an hour before the attempt?



The way it works is, if your first attempt is less than 30 minutes you get a second attempt. Then if your first 2 attempts are less than 20 minutes each (40 minutes for both) you get a third attempt. Kit can correct me if he is doing it differently but that is how we set it up at Iowa.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 28, 2014)

jokerman5656 said:


> The way it works is, if your first attempt is less than 30 minutes you get a second attempt. Then if your first 2 attempts are less than 20 minutes each (40 minutes for both) you get a third attempt. Kit can correct me if he is doing it differently but that is how we set it up at Iowa.



Both incorrect - I have been misinterpreting the "combined time limit" as (vaguely) defined in the regulations for a while now. Competitors can not exceed the time limit on any attempt even if the previous combined time is below the limit. There's also no stipulation that competitors on individual times, however. For example, a competitor can take 31 minutes on the first attempt and take a second attempt, but any attempt above 29 minutes is a DNF.

Thus, you can take a second attempt after 45 minutes, but you would only have 15 minutes for the second attempt.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jul 2, 2014)

This will likely be the last announcement before the competition.

Remember that registration closes on July 9th, also you must pay your deposit by the 10th. This is when we will be printing scorecards and name tags, if you are not payed by then and we have not received any information otherwise, we will assume that you are not coming. If you do not pay but still show up we may limit the events that you can participate in.

Last, if you are traveling from anywhere north-east of Ann Arbor (specifically Canada) A section of I-96 is closed. If coming from Canada consider the Port Huron/Sarnia border following this Route https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Port+Huron,+MI/Ann+Arbor,+MI/@42.4673626,-83.2665288,10z/data=!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x88259c626dc72a21:0x5438fe44d324f6c!2m2!1d-82.4249142!2d42.9708634!1m5!1m1!1s0x883cb00dd4431f33:0xdb09f94686c8b5e2!2m2!1d-83.7430378!2d42.2808256

Looking forward to seeing you all next week!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 9, 2014)

I know James said it would be the last announcement, but in light there being quite a few unpaid registrations, this is your last reminder that *registration closes tomorrow night at 11:59 PM EST*. Make sure you get your registration deposit in!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2014)

I see that the cutoffs are announced. Some of them look tough.

I'm glad there's no hard cutoff for Lunch round 1 - at least I'll get to finish Lunch the first day. But it's going to be awfully competitive to get into the Lunch final - only 8 advance? There will be a lot of hungry people by the end of Sunday!

And wow, an awful lot of people signed up in the last few days - about a third of the total.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

My goals:

2x2 - Sub 1.6 Single, Sub 2.2 Average
3x3 - Sub 9.5 Single, Sub 10.5 Average
4x4 - Sub 40 Single, Sub 48 Average
5x5 - Sub 1:40 Single, Sub 1:50 Average
7x7 - Sub 5:45 Single, Sub 6:05 Average
OH - Sub 16.8 Single, Sub 20 Average
BLD - SUB 2! IT CAN HAPPEN! 
5BLD - Success? Haven't attempted in a year, so I won't be upset AT ALL if failure occurs.
Clock - Sub 10 Single, Sub 13 Average.
FMC - Sub 45 Single
Pyra - Sub 4 Single, Sub 5.5 Average
Skewb - Sub 4.8 Single, Sub 6.9 Average (steve cho)
Square-1 - See OH

Most of these aren't comp PBs, I'm just being realistic! XD I know my nerves well. Very well.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

I only care about 3 events as most of you know. 

2x2- gj single, that's determined later. Sub 2.4 average pls
3x3- sub tofu single and average, 
Skewb- sub 4 single, sub 5 average pls 
4x4- don't really care but sub 40 single and sub 50 average


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, we wanted to make 5x5 and 7x7 strict due to the overlap with FMC, which I'm starting to wish we planned out better.  Others I feel are fairly attainable, with maybe 4x4 being a bit strict as well. 

Also, for those who haven't seen, we have posted heats on the website: http://www.cubingusa.com/michigan2014/events.php

We didn't get the chance to print out heat sheets for everyone, so it would be a good idea to write them down now or at the registration table on the back of your nametag. If you can't we will have several heat sheets posted around the venue for you to check.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 11, 2014)

3BLD - sub 50 single
5BLD - sub 15 I guess
Skewb - podium
Pyraminx - win
FMC - get my mean of 3 and reapply for gold membership
2x2 - remember all my CLLs
Lunch - sub 2 average


----------



## Mikel (Jul 11, 2014)

Goals:
FMC PBs


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/competitions/561/events/20/rounds/1/results

Lots of fast people, I see why there's 3 rounds now. Also gj Walker sick average


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice average Rami. That was close  
GJ Kennan, now you are better than me :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 13, 2014)

lol I think maybe more people should have picked Rami for fantasy


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> [image]



Very impressive consistency, Walker :tu


----------



## kubisto (Jul 13, 2014)

Great competition, thanks organizers!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 14, 2014)

DYK... BEGIN!
Moon mist has a real kick?
I got a sub 10 and literally nobody but my judge reacted?
Retarded inspection is a thing?
Sarah got 28/30 chicken nuggets in Lunch finals?
I didn't know that multiBLD was 10 mins per cube?
I spent 20 mins memoing?
I got a 38, 33, and a DNF in FMC, ruining my mean?
Rami wears earplugs?
He is loud in quiet rooms(CAN I SWITCH TO MULTIBLD INSTEAD)?
Lucas is awesome?
I solved the bluelong in 52.xx on my first try?
I failed?


----------



## lucascube (Jul 14, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK... BEGIN!
> Lucas is awesome?


DYK...
Logan's yo-yoing is awesome????


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 14, 2014)

lucascube said:


> DYK...
> Logan's yo-yoing is awesome????



DYK:
Ty


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK:
> Ty



DYK:

Retarded inspection has a side effect of +2s, but it's good?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sfw68kkawuztj87/AADST5ltRRdW8k3BvruB1_27a (This link will eventually stop working. If it doesn't work and you would still like to see these scrambles, send me a PM.)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 16, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Nice average Rami. That was close
> GJ Kennan, now you are better than me :tu





Coolster01 said:


> My goals:
> 
> 2x2 - Sub 1.6 Single, Sub 2.2 Average
> 3x3 - Sub 9.5 Single, Sub 10.5 Average
> ...



2x2 - Yepdeediddledoo, 1.08 was noice. Yep, all three rounds. Was expecting crap scrambles because Lucas but naw xD
3x3 - Wowwww, 7.66 single and 9.62 average. I do too well in comp for 3x3 compared to at home (ao5 better than at home ao12 )
4x4 - Yee, got em both.
5x5 - Holy crap how did i get 1:26 single?! and yep 1:44 ao5. 
7x7 - 5:32 single yesss, stoopid pop no for da avg.
OH - Yes, yes. Sub 19 avg 
BLD - I went safe to get a mo3. Got first 2, last was off by two twisted corners D:<
5BLD - dnfed, went to multi, got 4/5 (5/5 if i had 21 more secs), got taken away. BLD doesn't work for me 
Pyra - ooooh yeah. Should've had that 2.87 single without plus 2 xD
Skewb - um, my single goal was my average... I thought I'd fail wayyy too bad. I thought NAR was possible, but not super likely xp
Square-1 - wow, dat single (13.50). Noice sub 20 avg also.

Only missed one non BLD thing  I made these easy on porpoisa, so kinda expected lol.



Przemek Kaleta said:


> Nice average Rami. That was close
> GJ Kennan, now you are better than me :tu



Thanks! Yeah, it was incredibly disappointing to be soooo close 

yay he's not gake or fay 



XTowncuber said:


> lol I think maybe more people should have picked Rami for fantasy



You told me not to pick myself. But I did


----------

